# help with lumber



## bigslick (Oct 3, 2003)

Hi, I need some help regarding lumber. I need some 2x4s to build shelving in the basement and garage. The first set of shelves I went to Lowes and got some. It was hard to find enough that weren't twisted or warped. Is there different grades of 2x4s and if so what grade should I look for? Also I live in Dexter, any recommended lumber yards, Lowes and HD both had mediocre selections? Thanks in advance for any help.
Godspeed,
bigslick


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

Box stores will generally have little cheaper prices but you waste more money in your time trying to find acceptable lumber. Even with hand picked studs that were good in the store you'll end up not using some of those. It must the temperature changes (as their "indoor lumber yards" are heated). Perfectly strait 2x4 warped on site after exposed to cold (all this is just my theory). Go to your local lumber yard, you'll be happier.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Get some MC15 from a real lumberyard. It will be straight when you get it, and stay straight. You will pay a large premium for it, but it is worth it for your use.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I built some nice STURDY shelving in my basement with 2x4 and 1/2" MDF board. They're screwed and bolted together and will hold a LOT of weight and are stable. I built two of them and they're 2' deep by 8' long and about 7' high. 

Back in November I had a friend who had just bought a house in Royal Oak call me and wanted me to build the same thing for him in his garage. By the time I bought the material and spent a day screwing around with it, I would have had to charge him TWICE what I ended up getting for them. Just go to Home Depot or Lowes and get some steel shelving units. I bought four of the heavy duty (rated at 4,000 lbs each unit) 24x48 five shelf units for about $73 each! They only take about 15 minutes each to assemble and you can easily adjust the shelves if you want to. Just pop the wooden shelf off and tap the supports out and move them where you want them. Tap them down and replace the shelf and you're done.

IMO they are a much more efficient use of space than a 2x4 unit. They are very strong and much less space taken up with the material used to build them.

Just my .02

John


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

I've had good luck with lumber from Chelsea Lumber on M-52 north of I-94, and with lumber from Fingerlie's in Ann Arbor. Both are a short drive from the original poster's home in Dexter.


----------



## bigslick (Oct 3, 2003)

Thanks everyone for the help. I will stop by Chelsea lumber this evening it is on the way home from work.
I am not looking to waste money, but I am willing to pay for good lumber for this application, I will take a look at the MC15.
John, I agree with the time effort and cost being better on the heavy duty steel shelves, I have 2 of the exact ones you are talking about. The areas I am putting shelves now are not condusive to those so I am having to custom fit, that is the reason for the 2x4 shelving. My buddy showed me a design out of one of those Home Repair books that I really like and worked good. I clamped all the 2x4 together on their edges than routered out 3/4" grooves about 3/4" deep across them every 6", this allows for 3/4 plywood shelves and unlimited shelf adjustmets. A lot of work, expensive and heavy, but well worth it imo.
Thanks again.
Godspeed,
bigslick


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I would personly use metal studs or unistrut. Metal studs are straightright from the get go.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

That would be nice, but metal studs are pretty much just for partition walls and such. They're nice and straight but you can't use them for load bearing construction. He wants to build storage shelves so metal studs wouldn't work. They're not rigid enough.

John


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

jpollman said:


> That would be nice, but metal studs are pretty much just for partition walls and such. They're nice and straight but you can't use them for load bearing construction. He wants to build storage shelves so metal studs wouldn't work. They're not rigid enough.
> 
> John


Yep yep.


----------



## uncletj (Aug 30, 2005)

jpollman said:


> That would be nice, but metal studs are pretty much just for partition walls and such. They're nice and straight but you can't use them for load bearing construction. He wants to build storage shelves so metal studs wouldn't work. They're not rigid enough.
> 
> John


Not sure what gauge they are but they do make steel studs for load bearing applications. Worked on a building in "06" in Orion Twp. and it was all steel stud framed including the trusses. No wood or iron anywhere in the place except plywood decking under the metal roofing panels.


----------



## Kevin_D (Dec 3, 2005)

14 ga. metal studs are load bearing.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

Lindsey said:


> I've had good luck with lumber from Chelsea Lumber on M-52 north of I-94, and with lumber from Fingerlie's in Ann Arbor. Both are a short drive from the original poster's home in Dexter.


I agree with both choices. I ordered, on the phone, $2500 worth of material from Fingerle. It was sitting in my driveway the next day, Not one single piece of dimensional lumber was twisted, screwy or unusable. Lowes/Home Depot lumber leaves a lot to be desired.

But I agree with the poster who advises getting the steel shelving. More efficient use of space, adjustable and probably near the same cost


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

They make many gauges of metal studs for load bearing use, and can be ordered at any length.Also unistrut is as load bearing as one would want


----------

